# Belt for Atlas Lathe



## JPMacG (Dec 9, 2018)

It is time to replace the headstock belt on my lathe.  I am wondering what type of belt to get - a conventional solid V belt or one with ribs like this:




They say the ribbed belts run smoother and quieter on small diameter sheaves.  Smooth and quiet are good things.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Dec 9, 2018)

Get the ACCU-LINK belt. Easy to adjust size, you don't need to take the spindle apart to get the belt in place, and if the belt snaps you may keep a few replacements links on hand.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Dec 9, 2018)

I've seen a lot of people say that link belts are no good, however,  I decided to try one out for myself, and I have found it VERY convenient.  I have had to remove it a few times, and wow, it's so nice to not have to remove the countershaft or headstock. It runs very quietly as well.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been thinking of a link belt.  I know that Robert (this forum's moderator) does not care for them, and I do respect his opinion.  Also, I have an aluminum counter-shaft pulley, and I worry that the link belt may wear the aluminum more rapidly than a conventional belt.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 9, 2018)

Another vote for the link belt!

(from mobile)


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 9, 2018)

I agree with Robert, the link belts are convenient but do have some drawbacks.  The ribbed (or cogged) belts are really only needed when one of the pulleys is very small and the belt needs to turn a very tight corner- less friction and more power delivered to the load.
I like the Timken/Carlisle super blue ribbon belts, made in USA.  I'm using a cogged one on my bandsaw, and a conventional one on my Atlas 12".
mark


----------



## francist (Dec 9, 2018)

I won't run link belts on any of my three Atlas machines. Others opinions are different and I respect that, but I believe there is excessive wear caused by the links on the Zamak pulleys. So I don't run them.

-frank


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm not going to re-start the link belt argument.  The Atlas motor belt would be a good candidate for a ribbed belt as the smaller groove on the motor pulley is pretty small.  But I don't think it's necessary for the spindle belt.  However, aside from probably being a little more expensive, at least from the same vendor, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 9, 2018)

I have both types.  My table saw has had a link belt for almost 25 years and has given no trouble.  The pulleys
are steel so wear isn't an issue.  My lathe and drill press have Continental brand ribbed belts and they are very
flexible and smooth running (and were pretty cheap if I remember right).


----------



## middle.road (Dec 9, 2018)

I do believe that a good quality belt 'lube' on the link belt (any belt for that matter) solve the soft metal pulley situation.
Gotta love zinc based pulleys -not.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  I should have added in my first post that I intend to take the spindle apart anyhow.  I don't expect that to be difficult - I have taken the spindle out of my MFC several times, and it is the same basic design as the lathe.

I'll go ahead and install the standard V belt.  Sounds like there is no advantage to the ribbed belt unless the pulleys are small.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ve run both and would argue “for” the link belt. If you are running the lathe so much that the zamak is wearing due to the belt, my guess is that the lathe is on it’s last legs. Link belts run cool, quiet, offer great power transmission and are of course very convenient; no removal of the spindle (although that isn’t a huge deal and if you are replacing the belt you should likely check the preload at the same time. I’ve owned 4 Atlas lathes, rebuilt all four, an Atlas drill press and a Japanese knee mill. All are fitted now with quiet running link belts and are trouble free..... and will be so for the rest of my life (I’m guessing). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks Moderatemixed.  The lathe is actually in pretty good shape.  But I have a home made aluminum pulley on the countershaft.  I invested maybe 20 hours in making the pulley, so I am protective of it.   I want to clean out the thoroughly gunked up headstock anyhow, so I'll go ahead and put on a new V belt.  I can always cut the belt and install a link belt if I change my mind.


----------



## francist (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice pulley.

-frank


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 12, 2018)

I don't wish to rekindle a link versus V war again, but I once did a quickie survey and came to the conclusion that most times when someone claims that the link belt they shifted to is quieter than the V-belt it replaced, they were comparing a new link belt to a 70+ year-old V-belt.  However, there is one characteristic of many cheap V-belts that belies that statement, and that is even a slight misalignment of the splice can cause an audible once-around "thump".  Proving once again that you usually get what you are willing to pay for.


----------



## WCraig (Dec 13, 2018)

AIUI, link belt is directional.  If you ever plan to run your lathe in reverse, the link belt may snag leading to 'bad things'.  

I've never understood the claims that link belts are quieter.  A properly adjusted v-belt is virtually silent.  The link belts I'm familiar with [1] are composed of many small pieces.  As they go around a pulley, the pieces inevitably rub against each other creating sound.  They also stir a lot more air...again creating sound.  Not a lot of sound but more than a regular v-belt.

That said, I have a link belt on my Atlas 618 because it is so much more convenient.  I don't find the sound objectionable.

Craig
[1] http://www.fennerdrives.com/powertwist-plus/_/PowerTwist-Drive-3L/


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 13, 2018)

I think that Fenner either invented or at least commercialized the link belt.  In their early ads, they cautioned against running it backwards.  And their selling points were nainly aimed at commercial users with a lot of different belt driven equipment.  One selling point was a reduction in cost and space to stock some of every size belt used in the plant.  In more recent years, they have apparently been going after the consumer market and the caution against running it in reverse has been dropped.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 22, 2018)

The new belt is installed.  Disassembly and reassembly of the headstock went well, but did take a lot of time.  I cleaned 65 years of dried grease off the gears, which was a chore.  The old belt was labeled "Atlas Press Co. S7126".  I'm pretty sure it was the original.

The old belt tended to slightly rise and fall in the V slots, one time per belt rotation.  This caused the backgear bracket  to do a little bounce each belt rotation, which transferred to the lathe bed.  I suspect the belt had a wide spot or a less flexible spot - maybe at the point where the belt material was joined together into a loop.   I went with a Gates Truflex.  Not sure if that was a wise choice or not, but that is what I did.  It definitely runs smoother than the original belt.  But again, there is a little bounce once per belt rotation, although clearly less than with the old belt.

I will try the lathe for a few months with the Gates.  I may eventually try a link belt - I could move the Gates off to the side - would not have to cut it.   If I get the ambition I might take the headstock apart again and try a ribbed belt.  I have one on the motor and it runs perfectly.


----------

